# Ein neuer Bewohner



## Thorsten (16. Sep. 2006)

Hi zusammen,

gerade haben wir uns ein Goshiki gegönnt. Er/Sie ist ca. 40 cm groß und 2 Jahre alt.

Sorry für die Bildquali. aber ich wollte Ihn nicht erst noch umsetzen und dann ein Foto machen.

   

P.S.
Im Teich  erwische ich ihn bestimmt besser, dann gibts mehr Fotos!


----------



## ferryboxen (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

hallo thorsten

da hast du dir ja was schönes gegönnt  

gruss lothar


----------



## Thorsten (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hallo Lothar,

jau danke...ich war am Mittwoch beim Markus ja schon am überlegen, aber meine Frau wollte ihn vorher sehen.

Frauen halt....


----------



## kwoddel (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hallo BB
Der Fisch will gar nicht zu dir!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainthanner (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hallo Thorsten, 


Gratulation, hübsch


Etwas schlecht zu sehen durch die Tüte, aber ich tip auf weiblich (siehst ja gleich beim Einsetzen) .   

Mach mal ein gutes Foto vom Fisch im Teich. 

Paß auf ihn auf, Goshikis sind nicht unempfindlich. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Alikoi (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

*
Hi Thorsten

Den habe ich heute Morgen noch in Natura Gesehen, ich war auch da.

Sieht aber Super aus, hätte sich bei mir bestimmt auch gut Gemacht *


----------



## Thorsten (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hallo Rainer,

ich werde mich mal auf die "Pirsch" legen und ein gutes Foto machen.

Nach einer Stunde Autofahrt, den Fangstress, wollte ich ihn nicht noch in eine Wanne umsetzen und fotografieren.

Beim Markus hatte ich die Cam natürlich vergessen.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hi Ali,

schade das hätte ich wissen müssen, dann hätten wir uns auch dort Treffen können....na vieleicht ein andermal.


----------



## Alikoi (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

*
Hi Thorsten

Nichts gegen Einzuwenden, jeder Zeit..
Irgenwas zum Quassel findet man immer *


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

ja schaun wir mal, ich befürchte nur das mich meine Frau da vorläufig nicht mehr hinlässt (zumindest alleine) 
da ich noch einen gesehen habe ... aber anderes Thema, Feind liest mit........


----------



## Alikoi (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> ja schaun wir mal, ich befürchte nur das mich meine Frau da vorläufig nicht mehr hinlässt (zumindest alleine)
> da ich noch einen gesehen habe ... aber anderes Thema, Feind liest mit........



*Wahre Worte Thorsten

Meiner steht gerade hinter mir, also ACHTUNG   *


----------



## kwoddel (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

Hallo Ihr Beiden 
           das wird wohl Eure Haltung zu Hause sein          








"KNP" Astrid hat dich richtig erzogen


----------



## Alikoi (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ein neuer Bewohner*

*Hi Frank

Bei dir sieht es bestimmt nicht besser aus*


















 so kommt man auch zum koi


----------

